# Do you also feel DR in your dream?



## songflower (Aug 2, 2018)

.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

constantly


----------



## herecomesthesun (Aug 6, 2018)

Oddly yes, it starts happening when my DP/DR is really bad in real life. Which is terrible because normally sleep is a nice escape for me, I feel free and normal within them usually. Anyone else notice an influx of bad dreams since getting DP/DR though? I almost always have constant lucid nightmares where I actually feel pain. It's quite terrible.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

time2wakeup said:


> I don't know what you guys mean when you say you're DP'd in your dreams... I have a lot of recurring dreams when DP'd, though. And very boring dreams. They feel "stuck."


I also don't understand what this means. Dreams are dreams. They have content. Sometimes I dream in first person, sometimes in 3rd person, but my 3rd person dreams are not "out of body experiences". Besides, since life feels like a dream, wouldn't it be more accurate to say that "everyone is DP in their dreams"?


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

you can definitely have derealization in your dreams. I do sometimes. I dont know about DP because I dont have it, but it seems like it'd be less likely


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Ive had a couple dreams about being dpdr'ed. Thought i was just crazy...glad others experiance it too. I think it happens cause we are so obsessed with thinking about the feeling of dpdr, it follows us in our dreams. Much like if ur, say, obsessing over someone ur crushing on before bed and u dream of them.


----------



## Tomisahoss (Feb 22, 2018)

Absolutely. Ive had a few dreams recently where, while asleep, I felt so dissociated that waking up was almost a relief. They were really uhhh... something.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Tomisahoss said:


> Absolutely. Ive had a few dreams recently where, while asleep, I felt so dissociated that waking up was almost a relief. They were really uhhh... something.


Same here! Its like somehow amplified when dreaming about it, i felt absolutely crazy. I even had a nightmare where i lost control of myself completely and did dangerous things and woke up in a cold sweat...just yikes.


----------

